# Mr. Hardwicks - Smackaroon!



## method1 (9/2/16)

*Smackaroon* - now available at Hardwicks

French almond cookie (macaroon)
Delectable sweet & tart raspberry apple filling.
Sprinkled with icing sugar.

This layered and nuanced flavour invites you to take your time and explore.

32ml UV resistant bottle.

Made in partnership with ENYAWREKLAW of DIYORDIE​

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## picautomaton (9/2/16)

Nice, like your graphics, wording and labeling. All the best with the new juice will definitely be getting some when available from my local b&m's.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (9/2/16)

Nice one bud.... I'm sure it will be a success.

All the best best.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (9/2/16)

Not a big dessert fan, but that combination sounds intriguing. Good luck, nice to see your range growing


----------



## BumbleBee (9/2/16)

This is quite an interesting juice, not sure how I would classify it, it's neither a dessert nor a fruit vape but somewhere in between. For me it leans more towards fruit below 40w but higher and it becomes a dessert. Whichever way you look at it though it's an amazing vape, not overly sweet, not too fruity, not at all nutty, tart but not sour. It's a perfect blend of everything.

Nice work @method1

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## shaunnadan (9/2/16)

BumbleBee said:


> This is quite an interesting juice, not sure how I would classify it, it's neither a dessert nor a fruit vape but somewhere in between. For me it leans more towards fruit below 40w but higher and it becomes a dessert. Whichever way you look at it though it's an amazing vape, not overly sweet, not too fruity, not at all nutty, tart but not sour. It's a perfect blend of everything.
> 
> Nice work @method1



that's reason enough for me to place my order

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## WernerK (9/2/16)

@method1 are you shipping to CPT as i only see a option for JHB/PTA shipping at checkout?


----------



## method1 (9/2/16)

WernerK said:


> @method1 are you shipping to CPT as i only see a option for JHB/PTA shipping at checkout?



I'll double check the settings but there is a CPT shipping option.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## WernerK (9/2/16)

method1 said:


> I'll double check the settings but there is a CPT shipping option.





no CPT this time


----------



## method1 (9/2/16)

WernerK said:


> View attachment 45435
> 
> no CPT this time



Give me a few minutes, I'm sorting it out and will report back!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## WernerK (9/2/16)

method1 said:


> Give me a few minutes, I'm sorting it out and will report back!


Awesome thanks!


----------



## method1 (9/2/16)

WernerK said:


> Awesome thanks!



Should be sorted now

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## WernerK (9/2/16)

method1 said:


> Should be sorted now


Great its working! Order in

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Schnappie (9/2/16)

Hi there

Will a 0mg become available as well?


----------



## method1 (9/2/16)

Schnappie said:


> Hi there
> 
> Will a 0mg become available as well?



Yes for sure!


----------



## method1 (10/2/16)

Yikes! sold out already!

Rest of the stock has been reserved by your favourite friendly vendors, so you should be able to get your smack from your dealer of choice soon

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## rogue zombie (10/2/16)

Lol "smack from my dealer " :0

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## element0709 (10/2/16)

Who has a 0mg. I'll pay R250 for it NOW!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NewOobY (15/2/16)

i'm thinking screw the CUD Budget I will get the finance minister a.k.a wife lady to approve a couple of bottles of some harwick's  But it's sold out

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1 (15/2/16)

NewOobY said:


> i'm thinking screw the CUD Budget I will get the finance minister a.k.a wife lady to approve a couple of bottles of some harwick's  But it's sold out



I'm out of stock but you can get from cartel, the sirs, juicy joes from tomorrow & vape club should be getting stock later today.


----------



## NewOobY (15/2/16)

awesome thanks bro , cartel was the first place I checked.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (27/2/16)

Picked up a bottle this morning from VC Cape Town.

This is a seriously good juice. Perfectly balanced and luxuriously smooth. 

The only down side is that I only bought one bottle 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## method1 (27/2/16)

Yiannaki said:


> Picked up a bottle this morning from VC Cape Town.
> 
> This is a seriously good juice. Perfectly balanced and luxuriously smooth.
> 
> ...



Thanks Yiannaki - out of interest, what's your preferred mg?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (27/2/16)

method1 said:


> Thanks Yiannaki - out of interest, what's your preferred mg?


Pleasure man. Now we just need these in bigger bottles! Can't wait for the rest of the range. 

Oh and my preferred mg is 3


----------



## method1 (27/2/16)

Yiannaki said:


> Pleasure man. Now we just need these in bigger bottles! Can't wait for the rest of the range.
> 
> Oh and my preferred mg is 3



Thanks!
Bigger sizes are coming soon

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie (27/2/16)

This is one of my all time favourites!

Love this stuff

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paulie (27/2/16)

Agreed i went through a bottle quick!!

One of my ADV!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## element0709 (28/2/16)

Paulie said:


> Agreed i went through a bottle quick!!
> 
> One of my ADV!!



Good thing u bought 2

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## hyphen (28/2/16)

great juice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brotiform (2/4/16)

New to vaping and I am hooked on this flavour. It's got great depth and complexity to it. Out of my liquids I am reaching for this one most

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

